# Is this Hoof Rot?



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Today was hoof trimming day at my house and I noticed this on one of my does back hoof(both sides) and I have never had a goat with hoof rot before so I don't know if it is, the four pictures are all from the Back feet I just happened to take 4 pictures thanks for all the help


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi There..
Unfortunately it looks like it to me. Trim all of it out if you can, keep an eye on where the pieces fall so you can remove them and throw them away. I would also spray all 4 feet with a ringworm/hoof rot spray. Stay on top of it or it can get out of hand quickly. This year has been awful as far as rain and mud! See if you can keep them on as dry ground as possible and keep the hoof trimming up...good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does the hoof smell? If the white stuff came off, then they should be ok but keep an eye on them. Just trim her feet more often. That white stuff builds up when the hoof isn't trimmed.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help and Sunshinegoat it doesnt smell, And The white stuff did not come off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Scrape the bottom of her feet with the trimmer and get all the poop off and see if you can scrape the white stuff. It just looks like stuff that will come off or easily wear off with walking on it.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok I will I'm going to tsc Tomorrow to get some spray too


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her feet are still way long in the toes and side walls too. You need to dig all that stuff out and cut the walls back to be even with the pad. Then take a sureform or rasp and file the foot completely flat stopping when you see pink. If you're taking a snip off the toe to square it, that creates the pocket at the toe that is holding dirt. Goats need to be more upright then horses with shorter toes.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Is hoof rot in goats similar to thrush in horses? If so, picking and brushing off her hooves frequently and spraying with diluted hydrogen peroxide should help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Its more closely related to Scratches in horses. Usually a dilute iodine or a copper dressing is recommended


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Hmm, ok. I've never heard of scratches.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mud Fever? Scratches is a fungus that gets on the lower legs right above the hoof causing swelling, pain, etc. On goats this starts between the cleats of the hoof and spreads both directions.


----------

